# 300zx



## nismo3zx (Aug 7, 2003)

ay i need some help i just got a nissan 300zx twin turbo and i want to go balls to walls and was thinking of gettins a skyline engine put into it do any of u no if that is even possible and if it is any good places were i can get that engine and other parts to make my car faster


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

prolly not, the rb26dett motors are awd motors and aren't the 300zx rwd... besides, just upgrade the turbo and your car will be even more nasty they it already is...


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Why decrease displacement on behave of slightly more power when you can do just fine with the VQ (or whatever the 300's came with).


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i kinda just realized that this isn't really a N/A question.. i would just stick with the twin turbo set up, besides, it will cost you a lot less to upgrade that then get an rb26dett motor if even possible.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I heard that the VG30 holds Nissan's records for biggest power output. You'll have just as much fun with that engine as you could with the skyline engine, anyway.


----------

